# Sextoy pour hommes



## JPTK (10 Juin 2008)

Vu que je suis un militant, vous le savez (j'ai milité dans les années 90 pour que le port du marcel ne soit plus réservé aux beaufs bedonnants et aux adeptes de la gonflette), j'ai pris récemment la décision de militer également pour le sextoy pour homme qui a pour l'instant encore une image totalement ridicule et humiliante, impossible de le ballader dans son sac comme une femme moderme pourrait le faire avec son dildo black mamba 3 vitesses.

Oui une série comme "Sex in the city" à fini de complètement banaliser l'usage du sextoy pour les femmes, à tel point qu'on peut assister à des réunions tupperwares sextoy assez ridicules mais très prisées et très lucratives pour les vendeurs ambulants. Bientôt on pourra en trouver à carrouf j'en suis sûr entre les casseroles et les lessives, les vrais trucs de femme à la base quoi.







Oui alors voilà, en plus les progrès sont tels que ça fait carrément envie, du coup j'ai pas encore investi mais ça ne saurait tarder, et j'ai plutôt hâte d'essayer la dame rose originale (ATTENTION PORN INSIDE) et ses différents inserts :love:

Alors si vous croisez en Europe, un mec en marcel avec un ibook et une dame rose c'est moi !! Mais je ne la prêterai pas 

ps : et puis quand on aura tous notre sextoy, tous sexes confondus, on pourra peut-être enfin baiser pour de vrai ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juin 2008)

Et si on peut tenir 10 minutes avec un stamina fleshlight (celui pour les training sessions) on peut tenir 20 minutes in bed avec anyone.


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et si on peut tenir 10 minutes avec un stamina fleshlight (celui pour les training sessions) on peut tenir 20 minutes in bed avec anyone.



Nan allez ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et si on peut tenir 10 minutes avec un stamina fleshlight (celui pour les training sessions) on peut tenir 20 minutes in bed avec anyone.



Y'aura des épreuves aux JO?


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'aura des épreuves aux JO?



Premières épreuves mixtes j'espère !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juin 2008)

ptain y font pas ma taille !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ptain y font pas ma taille !!!



Les nanotechnologies c'est pas encore au point.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2008)

Ya un modèle chauffant alimenté par port ( porc ? ) USB ? 

Ou Fire ou ailleurs à la limite ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'aura des épreuves aux JO?



Je vois que, pour le dopage, on a déjà des spécialistes des traitements radicaux, le marchand de sable prêt à vendre sa camelote.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ya un modèle chauffant alimenté par port ( porc ? ) USB ?


Google est est ton ami

fais un petit...
_sextoy USB_


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Google est est ton ami
> 
> fais un petit...
> _sextoy USB_




Je vois que j'ai affaire à un spécialiste...  

Tu peux m'avoir des réducs sur le modèle spécial cuir ?  



EDIT: j'ai dit _"cuir"_, pas "_queer"..._


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je vois que j'ai affaire à un spécialiste...


de recherche , bien entendu...


> Tu peux m'avoir des réducs sur le modèle spécial cuir ?


Tsss 
Approche comptable pour le plaisir  des sens ...


> EDIT: j'ai dit _"cuir"_, pas "_queer"..._


Expert exigeant

-ceci dit un aspect curieux concernant  sextoy et USB

coté boutade: ce pheriphérique, ce "volume externe" USB, est ce un outil de travail? 

Plus serieux : le lien avec ordi ( au sens strict) , c'est un peu étrange
 ( et peu pratique; sauf si on ajoute l'élément bondage  minimaliste, avec connectique en plastoc?pas très glamour )


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

On fait une commande groupée qu'on livre chez macgé  et benjamin redistribuera le tout


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

Avant, même sur le site frenchie c'était marqué en dollars, du coup 59 $ ça donnait 35 &#8364; mais sinon 59 &#8364; c'est plus dans mon budget, je préfère un pass meetic du coup :love::love::love:

ps : oui oui, je suis sur meetic (et ça marche fort) une photo dédicacée à celle qui trouve ma fiche :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui alors voilà, en plus les progrès sont tels que ça fait carrément envie, du coup j'ai pas encore investi mais ça ne saurait tarder, et j'ai plutôt hâte d'essayer la dame rose originale (ATTENTION PORN INSIDE) et ses différents inserts :love:



Pour moins cher tu as ça :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ...
> 
> ps : oui oui, je suis sur meetic (et ça marche fort) une photo dédicacée à celle qui trouve ma fiche :love:



Gné ?  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ps : oui oui, je suis sur meetic (et ça marche fort) une photo dédicacée à celle qui trouve ma fiche :love:



La seule autoroute avec un tunnel tous les 20 cm.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La seule autoroute avec un tunnel tous les 20 cm.



Ouai après chacun vit sa vie, meetic c'est pas forcément un truc de queutard, moi vu que je bosse à domicile, que je ne vais pas en boite et seulement dans des concerts et des bar, que je croise tjs les mêmes têtes dans les teufs et bien je trouve que meetic est un bon moyen, d'autant plus qu'il permet une approche très cérébrale car tout passe par la conversation, par les mots, on fait la cour via MSN le plus souvent et puis bon après c'est la vraie vie qui reprend son cours au détour d'un bar, d'un resto ou d'une déchetterie


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> après c'est la vraie vie qui reprend son cours au détour d'un bar, d'un resto ou d'une *déchetterie*


y a une benne pour les rebuts fessebouque meetic ( dans un coin discret)
et c'est hautement recyclable.
(quasi immédiat)


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

Les préso usagers c'est plastiques ou composte ?


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2008)

:mouais:

Encore un site pour branleurs, si je comprends bien... :sleep:


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> les progrès sont tels que ça fait carrément envie, du coup j'ai pas encore investi mais ça ne saurait tarder, et j'ai plutôt hâte d'essayer



Ah bon ? Eh bien le jour où tu te retrouves avec ton engin enfoui dans un truc en plastique mou, n'oublies pas pas de faire un autoportrait ! 

J'ai beau penser qu'il n'y a pas de mal à se faire du bien, je trouve ca pour le moins... Ridicule ? Ou alors il faut être bien seul. 

Mais je suppose que ton fil est un délire.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah bon ? Eh bien le jour où tu te retrouves avec ton engin enfoui dans un truc en plastique mou, n'oublies pas pas de faire un autoportrait !


 

Le prochain sera surement avec webcam integré & un disque dur de 2 Go et du bluetooth pour transférer la vidéo sur l'ordi


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah bon ? Eh bien le jour où tu te retrouves avec ton engin enfoui dans un truc en plastique mou, n'oublies pas pas de faire un autoportrait !
> 
> J'ai beau penser qu'il n'y a pas de mal à se faire du bien, je trouve ca pour le moins... Ridicule ? Ou alors il faut être bien seul.
> 
> Mais je suppose que ton fil est un délire.



Non non je suis sérieux 

Ok pour l'ap 

Entre un gode dans le ginv et un pénis dans un ginv artificiel, tu m'expliques la différence si ce n'est la représentation qu'on s'en fait ?


----------



## wip (11 Juin 2008)

Sur le fond je suis plutot d'accord avec toi (il y a pas de raison que les femmes en profite et pas nous).
Pourtant j'ai du mal à m'imaginer prendre du plaisir avec un machin artificiel pour homme... au bout de mon sexe.
Et pis les hommes ont quand même la chance d'avoir un sexe externe qui est très accessible avec la main, et c'est déjà très efficace (merci pharmacos :rose comme ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri le Vendredi a dit:


> Entre un gode dans le ginv et un pénis dans un ginv artificiel, tu m'expliques la différence si ce n'est la représentation qu'on s'en fait ?



Aucune, d'ailleurs tu peux aussi l'appeler Speranza ta dame rose  Préviens-nous si tu vois pousser des mandragores


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> et c'est déjà très efficasse comme ça


 
"efficace", sinon ça marche pas


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Entre un gode dans le ginv et un pénis dans un ginv artificiel, tu m'expliques la différence si ce n'est la représentation qu'on s'en fait ?



Dans l'absolu, aucune. Mais la représentation que je me fais des choses compte. 
Et si nous, les mecs, pouvons ressentir de l'excitation en observant ces dames utiliser l'objet qui leur est destiné, je ne suis pas certain que l'inverse soit valable. Pour une nana, voir un mec en cet équipage n'est surement pas un fantasme. Mais je peux me tromper...


----------



## Chang (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Non non je suis sérieux
> 
> Ok pour l'ap
> 
> Entre un gode dans le *ginv* et un pénis dans un *ginv* artificiel, tu m'expliques la différence si ce n'est la représentation qu'on s'en fait ?



Ont dit "ginv" maintenant ? Pineze ca fait bien trop longtemps que je suis pas rentre, heureusement que tu me remets au gout du jour ... j'etais pas reste sur ca ...

Et ca se prononce comment ? jainve ? djinv' ? :mouais:

Et c'est partout comme ca ou juste vers chez toi ? Non parce que meme si je serai accompagne cet ete quand je rentrerai pour mes vacs, si dans une conversation on me parle de "ginv", donc, autant que je comprenne avant de creer un precedent.

Donc en ch'ti ? en breton ? dans le sud ou le poitou-charentes love on dit "ginv" aussi ou teub' et teuch' c'est toujours d'actualite ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> un pénis dans un ginv artificiel


 
Ce genre de ginv, j'évite - ça fait mal aux dents.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> dans le sud ou le poitou-charentes love on dit "ginv" aussi ou teub' et teuch' c'est toujours d'actualite ?



T'inquiète mon vinzz, c'est la première fois que j'entends un tel barbarisme.
Dans not'coin on a gardé nos traditions orales millénaires : on continue à dire "le baveux" et c'est tout.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans l'absolu, aucune. Mais la représentation que je me fais des choses compte.
> Et si nous, les mecs, pouvons ressentir de l'excitation en observant ces dames utiliser l'objet qui leur est destiné, je ne suis pas certain que l'inverse soit valable. Pour une nana, voir un mec en cet équipage n'est surement pas un fantasme. Mais je peux me tromper...




Par contre sur une des vidéos on voit la fille l'utiliser avec un mec et dans ce cas moi je dis pourquoi pas :love:

Sinon ginv (jainve) ça vient de South Park bande d'ignards


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> bande d'ignards




Grandiose.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Ont dit "ginv" maintenant ? Pineze ca fait bien trop longtemps que je suis pas rentre, heureusement que tu me remets au gout du jour ... j'etais pas reste sur ca ...
> 
> Et ca se prononce comment ? jainve ? djinv' ? :mouais:
> 
> ...


+1



bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'inquiète mon vinzz, c'est la première fois que j'entends un tel barbarisme.



j'ai fouiilé



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sinon ginv (jainve) ça vient de South Park bande d'ignards


 oui et non

1-South en VF
c'est à dire déjà beaucoup beaucoup moins bien
-
et
2-  avec son verlan de blaireau (  les gars c'est tout simple : ginv = vagin)

c'est CA tes references en matière d'éducation sexuelle?
Hébé...


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Juin 2008)

C'est marrant, ça fait longtemps que je pense que le gode est un accessoire aussi féminin que masculin.
Enfin bon.
Moi, chuis comme l'Amok. On est des animaux de la même trempe. On préfère la nature.
Mais elle se donne à nous, que voulez-vous, la vie est injuste.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> les gars c'est tout simple : ginv = vagin




Ah la vache, j'avais pas du tout pigé, hé.
Je pensais qu'on parlait de problèmes aux gencives...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah la vache, j'avais pas du tout pigé, hé.
> Je pensais qu'on parlait de problèmes aux gencives...
> :


pas du tout incompatible
(surtout  si on  butine longtemps  en de fort réjouissantes zones)

_soies sentent neeeuf  Hané  Hé roooo tik_


----------



## kisbizz (11 Juin 2008)

un sextoy pour les hommes  ? 


mDr 


les filles, on va faire quoi nous ? greve ? 





ps: jaipa, j'ai des canards ....ça te dit  ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> les filles, on va faire quoi nous ? greve ?



Ahhh, le ©ercle est fermé.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2008)

Juste pour dire que, d'après les photo que j'ai vu sur le lien de jptk, la version

anale

n'est pas très réaliste !



Ok, c'est un fantasme d'hétéro que cet orifice soit petit, cependant la réalité est tout autre !


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai après chacun vit sa vie, meetic c'est pas forcément un truc de queutard, moi vu que je bosse à domicile, que je ne vais pas en boite et seulement dans des concerts et des bar, que je croise tjs les mêmes têtes dans les teufs et bien je trouve que meetic est un bon moyen, d'autant plus qu'il permet une approche très cérébrale car tout passe par la conversation, par les mots, on fait la cour via MSN le plus souvent et puis bon après c'est la vraie vie qui reprend son cours au détour d'un bar, d'un resto ou d'une déchetterie


MOUHAHAHAHAAAAA

Non mais l'aut'.:mouais:

Edit : J'ai craché mon muffin à "approche très cérébrale". Tu me dois un oat and blueberry muffin, mon p'tit JPTK.
On me souffle à l'oreille qu'on est ici pour parler sextoys...mmmh....bin y a le laya. Ca permettra de vous tripoter l'anus pour écrire des bêtises pareilles, 'tin. Tssss....


----------



## r0m1 (11 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Juste pour dire que, d'après les photo que j'ai vu sur le lien de jptk, la version
> 
> anale
> 
> ...



Ca dépend de l'intensité et la fréquence de la pratique 

Ne tombons pas dans les généralités faciles&#8230;


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2008)

C'est pas si mal ce truc. Ils ont pris une femme et en ont gardé que l'essentiel... 

ça ne parle pas, ça coûte pas cher, ça n'a jamais mal au crâne : moi je dis Bravo !


----------



## r0m1 (11 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est pas si mal ce truc. Ils ont pris une femme et en ont gardé que l'essentiel...
> 
> ça ne parle pas, ça coûte pas cher, ça n'a jamais mal au crâne : moi je dis Bravo !



Oui mais là faut la vider.... 


====> je m'en vais, vous ne me voyez plus....[X]:rose:


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est pas si mal ce truc. Ils ont pris une femme et en ont gardé que l'essentiel...
> 
> ça ne parle pas, ça coûte pas cher, ça n'a jamais mal au crâne : moi je dis Bravo !


Et voilà...
C'est pour ça que vous comprendrez l'étendue du succès des sextoys féminins.
Ca...quand les mecs assurent pas...


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Oui mais là faut la vider....




Pas forcément, ça sert de lubrifiant pour la fois d'après


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> MOUHAHAHAHAAAAA
> 
> Non mais l'aut'.:mouais:
> 
> ...





Rappel moi ton pseudo sur meetic déjà ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Et voilà...
> C'est pour ça que vous comprendrez l'étendue du succès des sextoys féminins.
> Ca...quand les mecs assurent pas...


tsss , c'est aussi, depuis longtemps,  un excellent  élément de jeu à 2  

Par contre le sextoy masculin me parait limité en utilisation à 2

( limité  pour ne pas dire option naze, à 2, pour homme seul c'est une autre chose)


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tsss , c'est aussi, depuis longtemps,  un excellent  élément de jeu à 2
> 
> Par contre le sextoy masculin me parait limité en utilisation à 2
> 
> ( limité  pour ne pas dire option naze, à 2, pour homme seul c'est une autre chose)


Oui voilà, nous les femmes on est partageuses, on peut jouer avec un sextoys en plastique et un en chair et en os à la fois. C'est ça le talent.

Edit : cette discussion vire super crade. J'adore !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

tiens pascalformac, une petite énigme:
il y avait dans un bouquin américain (contemporain) une scène de nuit où un type besognait des pastèques... 
je ne sais plus si c'est dans Banks, Don DeLillo ou Jim Harrison... ou autres  :hein: 


*******
pour JPTK: une alternative écologique, bio et nature...


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Ont dit "ginv" maintenant ? Pineze ca fait bien trop longtemps que je suis pas rentre, heureusement que tu me remets au _gout_ du jour ...



Je ne sais pas si tu vas vraiment y trouvé du goût... :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Juste pour dire que, d'après les photo que j'ai vu sur le lien de jptk, la version
> 
> anale
> 
> ...


Bin euh...ça dépend qui, hé. Je le trouve assez réaliste. C'est à l'intérieur, avec toutes les p'tites rainures que ça fait bizarre.:mouais:
Par contre, la boite dans laquelle c'est contenu, je trouve ça assez glauque. Ca fait grosse lampe de poche pour camping.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Par contre le sextoy masculin me parait limité en utilisation à 2



C'est bien pour ça qu'il est prévu pour un tout seul.


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2008)

Pour JPTK :

Voici un truc pour te faire du bien sans que ça te coûte cher.
Tu gardes le rouleau en carton qui se trouve au centre de ton essuie tout.
Tu bourre le carton avec deux escalopes de poulet.
Tu fais chauffer au micro ondes quelques secondes.
Tu fermes les yeux, et tu y vas...

Alors Heureux ???  Mercccciiiiiiii docteur Ruth !!!!


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2008)

L'avantage de la solution ci dessus, c'est qu'après ton petit bonheur, tu peux te régaler de deux belles escalopes à la crème !!


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Pour JPTK :
> 
> Voici un truc pour te faire du bien sans que ça te coûte cher.
> Tu gardes le rouleau en carton qui se trouve au centre de ton essuie tout.
> ...





jahrom a dit:


> L'avantage de la solution ci dessus, c'est qu'après ton petit bonheur, tu peux te régaler de deux belles escalopes à la crème !!


mmmmh...ah mais c'est que du bonheur d'être célibataire et en manque pour les hommes hein.
eeeerk :rateau: Bonjour la nana qui passe après ça. Comment faire de la grippe aviaire une MST. Bande de bargeots, tiens.


----------



## prasath (11 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> L'avantage de la solution ci dessus, c'est qu'après ton petit bonheur, tu peux te régaler de deux belles escalopes à la crème !!



Pas tout de suite, ça peut resservir jusqu'à la date de péremption!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

Bon, on arrête un poil de déconner :
Y'en a qui l'ont déjà essayée ici, la pompe à vié ?...


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Bin euh...ça dépend qui, hé. Je le trouve assez réaliste. C'est à l'intérieur, avec toutes les p'tites rainures que ça fait bizarre.:mouais:



Oui dans le cas où il n'y a pas de désir.
Non dans le cas où il y a désir.



Je peux me tromper, mais je trouve que la version vulve est en position offerte



Melounette a dit:


> Par contre, la boite dans laquelle c'est contenu, je trouve ça assez glauque. Ca fait grosse lampe de poche pour camping.



realistic alternative

 je ne sais pas si c'est mieux !?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

bon ce fil n'est pas que crade
un peu de litterature


LHO a dit:


> tiens pascalformac, une petite énigme:
> il y avait dans un bouquin américain (contemporain) une scène de nuit où un type besognait des pastèques...
> je ne sais plus si c'est dans Banks, Don DeLillo ou Jim Harrison... ou autres  :hein:
> .


ca me dit rien 
par contre un excellent film dans lequel lors d'une canicule  il se passe des tas de choses avec de la pasteque
 Tsai Ming-Liang's The Wayward Cloud. (2005)
(ou Saveur de la pastèque ou Un nuage au bord du ciel)



jahrom a dit:


> Pour JPTK :
> 
> Tu bourre le carton avec deux escalopes de poulet.
> 
> Alors Heureux ???  Mercccciiiiiiii docteur Ruth !!!!


_UNT Jounk man_ ,  Philip Roth  ( Portnoy's complaint et le foie)
enchoy your botty, JA !


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Grandiose.



Ça va hein


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Pour JPTK :
> 
> Voici un truc pour te faire du bien sans que ça te coûte cher.
> (description des opérations)
> ...




terrible !!!


J'en étais resté à la variante avec un gant de toilette rempli de nouilles tièdes.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Pour JPTK :
> 
> Voici un truc pour te faire du bien sans que ça te coûte cher.
> Tu gardes le rouleau en carton qui se trouve au centre de ton essuie tout.
> ...




Mon sexe ne rentre pas dans un tube vide déjà... (trop petit !! je vous vois venir sinon, trop facile) je fais comment ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> MOUHAHAHAHAAAAA
> 
> Non mais l'aut'.:mouais:
> 
> ...



Ouai ouai, bah désolé si tu attires que les chauds du cul mais j'ai pas la même expérience du site, va falloir changer ton annonce :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> je fais comment ?



Un mixer rempli de verre pilé ; et tu vas vite arrêter de te vanter de la nouille...


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mon sexe ne rentre pas dans un tube vide déjà... (trop petit !! je vous vois venir sinon, trop facile) je fais comment ?



Tu prends un tube de gouttière, monsieur TTBM* !!

:love:

*Très très bien membré


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu prends un tube de gouttière, monsieur TTBM* !!
> 
> :love:
> 
> *Très très bien membré



Je vois que comme tout bon provincial, Môssieur connaît par coeur toutes les légendes urbaines du Marais...


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2008)

Attention, faut pas que ça te coûte trop cher en poulet !!!


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai ouai, bah désolé si tu attires que les chauds du cul mais j'ai pas la même expérience du site, va falloir changer ton annonce :rateau:


Ah parce que mon mouhahahaaa impliquait ça ? Non, je ne crois pas avoir dit ça. Je faisais une généralité creuse sur un concept tout aussi creux avec des gens creux dedans.



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un mixer rempli de verre pilé ; et tu vas vite arrêter de te vanter de la nouille...


Voilà, écoute ce que dit Tonton Patoch'. Et range ta nouille.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Attention, faut pas que ça te coûte trop cher en poulet !!!



Sinon il y a la dinde ! 

[YOUTUBE]NnXsJAsCpkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah parce que mon mouhahahaaa impliquait ça ? Non, je ne crois pas avoir dit ça. Je faisais une généralité creuse sur un concept tout aussi creux avec des gens creux dedans.
> 
> 
> Voilà, écoute ce que dit Tonton Patoch'. Et range ta nouille.




Franchement j'ai pas à me plaindre en ce moment


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu prends un tube de gouttière, monsieur TTBM* !!
> 
> :love:
> 
> *Très très bien membré



Nan TBM suffit 


ps : je vous demande de vous arrêter sinon vous allez faire fermer mon fil cérébral !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ps : je vous demande de vous arrêter sinon vous allez faire fermer mon fil cérébral !!



Ouais, ben pour une fois, on pourra rien me reprocher!
Je suis resté nickel.
Tout en demi-tons et en tons pastels...
C'est pas comme les aut' porcs, là.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Attention, faut pas que ça te coûte trop cher en poulet !!!



Perso je prends du porc, 4 &#8364; le kilo et même effet que le poulet, et pour un kilo bah t'as déjà une bonne grosse cha...

Ça y est ça dérape... tout ça à cause des filles, mado, melounette, et tibomong4, toujours les chaudasses qui rodent quoi...  Les célibs en manque de chybres...


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un mixer rempli de verre pilé ; et tu vas vite arrêter de te vanter de la nouille...



Nan mais je suis pas Corse moi


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Oui voilà, nous les femmes on est partageuses, on peut jouer avec un sextoys en plastique et un *en chair et en os à* la fois. C'est ça le talent.



Je le savais que j'étais plus à jour : de l'os ! bon sang mais c'est bien sûr ! L'évolution va de plus en plus vite, Darwin n'en reviendrait pas. Bon il me reste plus qu'à trouver une clinique je crois que je vais avoir la flemme  On fera comme on pourra sans os.

Bouh ! je vais déprimer, il me faudra Nervaliser pour me rembobiner 

Je suis le pas neuf, ni désirable, le désossé
Mou le mat de misaine et la tour abolie
Ma quille a le hoquet et ma flûte désolée
Déporte matin et soir vers la mélancolie.

Vraiment n'importe quoi, je suis bien fatigué !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ...toujours les chaudasses qui rodent quoi...



Et hop! 
Je reste de marbre.
Je ne participerai pas au naufrage de ce fil...


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis resté nickel.




Et le corse qui va nous dire qu'il est inoxydable, maintenant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Vraiment n'importe quoi, je suis bien fatigué !



Faut arrêter de te polir le niakoué avec la pompe  à vié!!!


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je reste de marbre.



faudrait savoir ! 
C'est du nickel ou du marbre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> faudrait savoir !
> C'est du nickel ou du marbre ?



Ça existe le revêtement "circonvolutions anales cancéreuses" pour le petit Monsieur?...


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut arrêter de te polir le niakoué avec la pompe  à vié!!!



C'est des technologies qui me dépassent, de mon temps, ça n'existait pas


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Je faisais une généralité creuse sur un concept tout aussi creux avec des gens creux dedans.



Humm, perso j'ai rencontré Malow sur meetic il y a 5 ans... 

Et elle fait super bien le poulet


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Humm, perso j'ai rencontré Malow sur meetic il y a 5 ans...
> 
> Et elle fait super bien le poulet


Il y a des exceptions qui confirment la règle. Toujours. Et c'est bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Il y a des exceptions qui confirment la règle. Toujours. Et c'est bien.


Rââââââh! C'que j'taime pas quand t'es comme ça...


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rââââââh! C'que j'taime pas quand t'es comme ça...



Moi je trouve qu'elle lèche super bien le cul !! 


C'est meilleur que les jouets de JPTK !


----------



## r0m1 (11 Juin 2008)

Je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur le dessin de TiPonch', mais je comprend mieux maintenant l'expression "et mon cul c'est du poulet ?! ..." Tout s'explique


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rââââââh! C'que j'taime pas quand t'es comme ça...





jahrom a dit:


> Moi je trouve qu'elle lèche super bien le cul !!
> 
> 
> C'est meilleur que les jouets de JPTK !


Hé, les mecs, y a un déferlement d'hormones ce soir ? Vous avez des revendications contre les femmes pour tous vous défouler sur moi là ? On peut encore se permettre de donner un avis ou on va avoir tout un déferlement de lait caillé sur la tronche à chaque proposition ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est des technologies qui me dépassent, de mon temps, ça n'existait pas



C'est normal  Ceci explique cela


----------



## jahrom (11 Juin 2008)

C'est moi ou j'entend des escalopes qui causent ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Hé, les mecs, y a un déferlement d'hormones ce soir ? Vous avez des revendications contre les femmes pour tous vous dévouler sur moi là ? On peut encore se permettre de donner un avis ou on va avoir tout un déferlement de lait caillé sur la tronche à chaque proposition ?



Aaaaaaah!!!! Là c'est la Monique qu'on aime! :love::love::love:


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Hé, les mecs, y a un déferlement d'hormones ce soir ? Vous avez des revendications contre les femmes pour tous vous dévouler sur moi là ? On peut encore se permettre de donner un avis ou on va avoir tout un déferlement de lait caillé sur la tronche à chaque proposition ?



lait concentré plutôt


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> lait concentré plutôt



Très centré


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Très centré



On m'appelle le robin des bois de l'éjak.


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juin 2008)

Il y a des soirs et des sujets comme ça où je regrette vraiment que le roi du "ziiiiiiiiiiiip" ne squatte plus le bar...


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

bah il aurait fait quoi ?? J'aime bien les légendes et épouvantails à la con, Sonnyboy ou pas


----------



## Patamach (12 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> et j'ai plutôt hâte d'essayer la dame rose originale (ATTENTION PORN INSIDE) et ses différents inserts :love:



Dans les 80s je connaissais un mec comme ca il s'enfilait des gants de toilette remplis de nouilles tièdes.

Il a fini banquier le pauvre

Fais gaffe quand même


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur le dessin de TiPonch', mais je comprend mieux maintenant l'expression "et mon cul c'est du poulet ?! ..." Tout s'explique


À vot'service...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> (merci pharmacos :rose



Ah ouaaaiii. :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juin 2008)

Moi, je suis "Pour".
Puisque nous on peut se balader avec le notre à peu près partout... Pourquoi pas eux ?
Allez les gars ! Vous laissez pas faire !


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Moi, je suis "Pour".
> Puisque nous on peut se balader avec le notre à peu près partout... Pourquoi pas eux ?
> Allez les gars ! Vous laissez pas faire !



Voilà une femme objective :love:
Et qui n'a pas peur de la concurrence comme le black memba 3 vitesses ne m'effraie pas


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> le black memba 3 vitesses ne m'effraie pas





Tu as raison, un sextoy ne fait que du bien !!

:love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu as raison, un sextoy ne fait que du bien !!
> 
> :love:



Oui mais je ne connais aucune femme qui voudrait me remplacer par un de ces bidules en plastique, sauf ma mère :rose:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai ouai, bah désolé si tu attires que les chauds du cul mais j'ai pas la même expérience du site, va falloir changer ton annonce :rateau:



hi hi hi la chaudasse a été piquée au vif, pas facile d'être célibataire qu'on est égocentrique, hyper orgueilleuse et mégalomane :rateau:

ps : nan mais les CDB rouges de merde genre ça va 5 min, surtout quand c'est uniquement perso quoi.


----------



## Chang (12 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ps : nan mais les CDB rouges *(OH ????!!!, elle a ose ????!!!) *de merde *D t'as pas d'humour JPTK)* genre ça va 5 min, surtout quand c'est uniquement perso quoi *(Mais c'est justement l'interet, de pouvoir dire tout bas des mechancete sans que personne le sache  )*.



Voila, quand on se surnome le "Robin des Bois de l'ejac'" (j'en ai encore mal a la machoire la ...), faut pas s'etonner ... Poser ses roustons sur la table c'est une chose, les servir aux invites s'en est une autre ...  ...


----------



## wip (12 Juin 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ah ouaaaiii. :mouais:


Et merde... J'avais pas fais gaffe... C'est vrai qu'en relisant, c'est TRES tendancieux. _Pour bien comprendre mon intention, je me permet de te mettre D) ce qui a déclenché les remerciements... : _


Pharmacos a dit:


> "efficace" (au lieu de efficasse (ndlr)), sinon ça marche pas


 
Voila, l'honneur est sauf....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ps : je vous demande de vous arrêter sinon vous allez faire fermer mon fil cérébral !!


 
Ouais, le cul, c'est dans la tête !
Il y en a qui croient qu'ils pensent quand ils pètent.


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ps : nan mais les CDB rouges de merde genre ça va 5 min, surtout quand c'est uniquement perso quoi.



Et la sortie de la version SM avec des picots à l'intérieur, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Craquounette (12 Juin 2008)

SM a des piquants à l'intérieur ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Juste une question : est ce que ce matin je lis la version censuré et nettoyé de ce thread ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Juste une question : est ce que ce matin je lis la version censuré et nettoyé de ce thread ?


 
Moi non, je n'ai rien à dire sur l'Euro2008


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi non, je n'ai rien à dire sur l'Euro2008



Ah pardon, je me suis trompée de porte.


----------



## jahrom (12 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Juste une question : est ce que ce matin je lis la version censuré et nettoyé de ce thread ?



Apparemment il s'agit de la version originale du sujet. Pas de censure pour l'instant.

C'est l'effet Euro 2008.
Toutes les balances étaient devant leur poste hier soir.
Patience...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Apparemment il s'agit de la version originale du sujet. Pas de censure pour l'instant.
> 
> C'est l'effet Euro 2008.
> Toutes les balances étaient devant leur poste hier soir.
> Patience...



Tu me rassures.
J'ai crû un instant avoir attérie direct dans la base censurée de macg.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Voila, quand on se surnome le "Robin des Bois de l'ejac'" (j'en ai encore mal a la machoire la ...), faut pas s'etonner ... Poser ses roustons sur la table c'est une chose, les servir aux invites s'en est une autre ...  ...



T'aurai pas une image pour illustrer tes propos ? 



wip a dit:


> Et merde... J'avais pas fais gaffe... C'est vrai qu'en relisant, c'est TRES tendancieux. _Pour bien comprendre mon intention, je me permet de te mettre D) ce qui a déclenché les remerciements... : _
> 
> 
> Voila, l'honneur est sauf....



Tu fais bien. J'allais appeler ta douce...


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> hi hi hi la chaudasse a été piquée au vif, pas facile d'être célibataire qu'on est égocentrique, hyper orgueilleuse et mégalomane :rateau:
> 
> ps : nan mais les CDB rouges de merde genre ça va 5 min, surtout quand c'est uniquement perso quoi.




Bon les règlements de compte ça va cinq minutes pour les problèmes d'ego suite aux coups de boule voit avec ton jouet rose


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Apparemment il s'agit de la version originale du sujet. Pas de censure pour l'instant.
> 
> C'est l'effet Euro 2008.
> Toutes les balances étaient devant leur poste hier soir.
> Patience...





odré a dit:


> Tu me rassures.
> J'ai crû un instant avoir attérie direct dans la base censurée de macg.





odré a dit:


> Juste une question : est ce que ce matin je lis la version censuré et nettoyé de ce thread ?




Arffff mon fou rire du jour merci :love: non sans dec&#8217; ?&#8230; vous pensez vraiment que ce qui est posté dans le bar est potentiellement subversif et fait preuve de rébellion face à un _establishment_ politiquement correct    et combattue comme telle par les vils serviteurs de cet _establishment_ ?    remarquez on est un peu dans un fil sur les fantasmes alors  si ça vous fait du bien  

Cependant, il y a une charte, laquelle vous vous êtes engagés à suivre en vous inscrivant avec&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

_Fatigué, désolé._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Oh my god ! I'm inside a real phantasm ...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Oh my god ! I'm inside a real phantasm ...


 
What is your god ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Cependant, il y a une charte, laquelle vous vous êtes engagés à suivre en vous inscrivant avec&#8230;



*OUAIS!!! PARFAITEMENT!!!
QU'ON BANNISSE TOUS CES
TROUS DU CUL LIBIDINEUX!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> _*QU'ON BANNISSE TOUS CES*_
> _*TROUS DU CUL*_


Y compris les artificiels ?


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Oh my god ! I'm inside a real phantasm ...



Ce fil n'aura donc pas été inutile.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Y compris les artificiels ?



*PARFAITEMENT!!!*


----------



## prasath (12 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ce fil n'aura donc pas été inutile.



Et les fantasmes d'Odré, c'est quelque chose!


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Oh my god ! I'm inside a real phantasm ...





prasath a dit:


> Et les fantasmes d'Odré, c'est quelque chose!



Comme tu as raison ! J'ai l'impression d'être plongé soudain dans une inquiétante étrangeté


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Comme tu as raison ! J'ai l'impression d'être plongé soudain dans une inquiétante étrangeté



C'est le sex toy qui a commencé ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *PARFAITEMENT!!!*


 
Même les satinés nervurés au toucher doux, chauffant et vibrant, toute la douceur d'un véritable anus dans le ceux de votre main ?


----------



## r0m1 (12 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Même les satinés nervurés au toucher doux, chauffant et vibrant, toute la douceur d'un véritable anus dans le ceux de votre main ?



ou toute la poigne d'une main au creux de votre anus....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> ou toute la poigne d'une main au creux de votre anus....


 

C'est ici le fil familial ?

Paire et fist !


----------



## jahrom (12 Juin 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Cependant, il y a une charte, laquelle vous vous êtes engagés à suivre en vous inscrivant avec




Qu'est ce que je disais... les voilà... 

Retour au calme vers 18h00


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2008)

Moi je dis que c'est bien d'en parler mais lequel d'entre vous va pratiquer  ?
Les miens ne ne sont sans doute pas les mêmes que vos succédanés de minette, je ne les utilise pas tous les jours, mais de temps à autre, en solo ou à deux ou +, je m'amuse bien avec 

Le fist, je vous laisse voir tout seul, c'est pas mon truc  Commencez déjà par un doigt ou deux, ça sera déjà beaucoup -trop?- pour certains


----------



## divoli (12 Juin 2008)

Surtout que le mode d'emploi ne doit être qu'en chinois. 

Pas envie de transformer Paupaul en hot-dog, moi... 





prasath a dit:


> Et les fantasmes d'Odré, c'est quelque chose!



Vas-y, envoie le dessin.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Surtout que le mode d'emploi ne doit être qu'en chinois.


sans doute pas
Tu sais, ca fait longtemps que ca existe ( des siecles)
Depuis une trentaine d'années sont apparus les modèles électriques soit disant de plus en plus sophistiqués
Par contre peu de chances , pour l'instant , de voir le même engouement affiché ( voire chic et snob) de leur pendant féminin ( pour ainsi dire) 

enfin bon si c'est acheté dans un tout à 2 euros ou une sous marque chinoisante ( un peu comme certaines USB) là le mode d'emploi sera effectivement comme en ces cas là assez rigolo 



> Pas envie de transformer Paupaul en hot-dog, moi...


bah , avec des condiments ca pourrait plaire


----------



## divoli (12 Juin 2008)

Oui, tu as certainement raison. Et puis contrairement à leur équivalent féminin, ça ne doit pas être évident de se masser le visage avec.


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2008)

C'est parfois équivoque la page des derniers messages


----------



## prasath (12 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> prasath a dit:
> 
> 
> > Et les fantasmes d'Odré, c'est quelque chose!
> ...



C'est sadique de me tenter là! Mais après quoi je dois dire adieu à ma réput.
De toute façon ce n'est pas difficile d'imaginer la scène: "Le Yéti menotté et se contorsionnant de douleur parce qu'Odré l'épile avec son bec..."


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est sadique de me tenter là!
> De toute façon ce n'est pas difficile d'imaginer la scène: "Le Yéti menotté et se contorsionnant de douleur parce qu'Odré l'épile avec son bec..."




Rhaa Lovely ! comme disait l'autre :rateau:



_Permettez ? J'vais m'isoler dans les toilettes du bar... juste cinq minutes... quelques secondes..._  


_A moins que d'autres plus libidineux que moi n'y soient déjà... _


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

ben sinon, c'est lequel le must de ce trucs masculins ?


----------



## prasath (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ben sinon, c'est lequel le must de ce trucs masculins ?


l'emballage.


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ben sinon, c'est lequel le must de ce trucs masculins ?



la femme ?


_je sors peut-être
_


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> , ça ne doit pas être évident de se masser le visage avec.


 par contre pour se moucher ca pourrait le faire non?

-
c'est toujours assez rigolo cette pudeur assez hypocrite sur la fonction réelle de tels objets
Pudeur qui dans certaines boutiques ou catalogues grand public a fait place à l'inverse : revendication haut et fort, pages dédiées dans des catalogues VPC , boutiques chics , magazine dédié

 y en a même eu un en France distribution NMPP, avec sextoy basique offert avec le #1, et à l'interieur contenu pas mal sans plus , interviews de Dita Von Teese ( l'ex de Marylin Manson)  tests etc
Aucune idée si ca existe encore ( les magazines ont parfois une durée de vie très courte en France)


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juin 2008)

Kisbizz a dit:
			
		

> C'est lequel le must de ce trucs masculins ?





Nephou a dit:


> la femme ?&#8230;
> _
> _




Voilà qui nous remet tous à notre place


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est sadique de me tenter là! Mais après quoi je sois dire adieu à ma réput.
> De toute façon ce n'est pas difficile d'imaginer la scène: "Le Yéti menotté et se contorsionnant de douleur parce qu'Odré l'épile avec son bec..."



Tiens, je te propose un autre dessin 

Le Yéti, étant donné son grand âge, ressentait les effets de la pesanteur 

(il s'est dit : "même pas un mail ce matin pour me vendre du Viagra. Et en plus, même si c'était le cas, j'ai pas d'adresse de livraison")

(En outre, le Yéti était un peu coincé, concernant le chapitre des sextoys, vu son éducation bourgeoise )

Donc, il s'est dit : "je vais aller cueillir quelques champignons. Je suis sûr que ça va faire plaisir à tout le monde"


----------



## GroDan (12 Juin 2008)

Mieux qu'un femme.....


le lien fonctionne mais c'est un peu long à démarré, c'est logique et de circonstance.


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tiens, je te propose un autre dessin
> 
> Le Yéti, étant donné son grand âge, ressentait les effets de la pesanteur
> 
> ...



Tu nous prendrais pas pour des truffes, des fois, toi ?


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Mieux qu'un femme.....
> 
> 
> le lien fonctionne mais c'est un peu long à démarré, c'est logique et de circonstance.


Euh...je n'ai eu qu'un carré blanc. Marche pas ton lien.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Tu nous prendrais pas pour des truffes, des fois, toi ?


Sans doute un compliment !

Car c'est très recherché  les truffes
et les petits cochon(ne)s sont très doués pour  les trouver


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Tu nous prendrais pas pour des truffes, des fois, toi ?



Couleur Sud aurait pu également nous parler du Robinson de Tournier qui, pour assouvir ses envies, utilisait un trou dans un arbre dont la mousse pouvait fort bien (avec un peu d'imagination et de solitude) être considérée comme des poils pubiens.
Jusqu'au jour où une araignée trouvant fort désagréable d'être ainsi dérangée journellement mordit le membre inquisiteur. Douleur que Robinson associa à une maladie vénérienne, signe ô combien révélateur de la dépravation dans laquelle il était tombé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Couleur Sud aurait pu également nous parler du Robinson de Tournier qui, pour assouvir ses envies, utilisait un trou dans un arbre dont la mousse pouvait fort bien (avec un peu d'imagination et de solitude) être considérée comme des poils pubiens.
> Jusqu'au jour où une araignée trouvant fort désagréable d'être ainsi dérangée journellement mordit le membre inquisiteur. Douleur que Robinson associa à une maladie vénérienne, signe ô combien révélateur de la dépravation dans laquelle il était tombé.



Trop tard, c'est Tibo qui en a parlé même si l'araignée n'a pas été évoquée.


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Trop tard, c'est Tibo qui en a parlé même si l'araignée n'a pas été évoquée.



Ah, au temps pour moi alors. Si vous croyez que je lis tout !  

Ca m'étonne de toi, Tibo : l'araignée a son importance. Surtout quand il s'agit d'accoler "dépravation" et "JPTK".


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2008)

ca évoque le Prince A.Raignée 
non?

( et hop et si j'allais me boire un monaco...)


----------



## Melounette (12 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Couleur Sud aurait pu également nous parler du Robinson de Tournier qui, pour assouvir ses envies, utilisait un trou dans un arbre dont la mousse pouvait fort bien (avec un peu d'imagination et de solitude) être considérée comme des poils pubiens.
> Jusqu'au jour où une araignée trouvant fort désagréable d'être ainsi dérangée journellement mordit le membre inquisiteur. Douleur que Robinson associa à une maladie vénérienne, signe ô combien révélateur de la dépravation dans laquelle il était tombé.


Ah bin on me l'avait racontée avec un p'tit trou dans la terre. Y a plusieurs versions ?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin on me l'avait racontée avec un p'tit trou dans la terre. Y a plusieurs versions ?:mouais:



Avec un taupe, c'est moins drôle.


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Couleur Sud aurait pu également nous parler du Robinson de Tournier qui, pour assouvir ses envies, utilisait un trou dans un arbre dont la mousse pouvait fort bien (avec un peu d'imagination et de solitude) être considérée comme des poils pubiens.
> Jusqu'au jour où une araignée trouvant fort désagréable d'être ainsi dérangée journellement mordit le membre inquisiteur. Douleur que Robinson associa à une maladie vénérienne, signe ô combien révélateur de la dépravation dans laquelle il était tombé.



Et Tournier, dont le bouquin ("Vendredi ou les limbes du pacifique" pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas le titre) est excellent, avait été précédé, bien longtemps avant par la bible et le célèbre "péché d'Onan". Ceci dit, Onan, moderne avant l'heure, voyait surtout ça comme un moyen de ne pas procréer. 

PS Certains exégètes s'interrogent au sujet de la Fontaine  eet plus particulièrement de la fable "Le laboureur et ses enfants" : 
_Remuez votre champ dès qu'on aura fait l'oût. 
Creusez, fouillez, bêchez ; ne laissez nulle place 
        Où la main ne passe et repasse._
Mais il y a encore débat sur l'interprétation


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2008)

"Garder la main"
voire
 "prise de terre"


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin on me l'avait racontée avec un p'tit trou dans la terre. Y a plusieurs versions ?:mouais:



Non, juste une : celle de l'arbre.


----------



## divoli (13 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin on me l'avait racontée avec un p'tit trou dans la terre. Y a plusieurs versions ?:mouais:



Ca me rappelle "1900", le film de Bertolucci. C'était chaud, surtout pour l'époque...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2008)

TRES chaud même
 scenes de fesses assez osées  et contrairement à  ce qui se fait aujourd'hui, pas de " body double"pour les scenes de nus ou de gaudrioles
Ainsi on voit Depardiou et 2 Nireau ( jeunes) en triangle
 face camera , clair net


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

mais cela ne vaut pas la scène de Ben Gazzara dans _Conte de la Folie Ordinaire_ qui veut rentrer sa tête dans le vagin d'Ornella Muti...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2008)

oh y en a plein des scenes assez "hot" dans des films faits par des stars
maintenant c'est si different
 entre l'auto censure et marketing ( titiller mais pas choquer le marché) et gestion d'image de stars ( ou pseudos stars) fait que c'est moins fréquent
(ou doublé)


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh y en a plein des scenes assez "hot" dans des films faits par des stars
> maintenant c'est si different
> entre l'auto censure et marketing ( titiller mais pas choquer le marché) et gestion d'image de stars ( ou pseudos stars) fait que c'est moins fréquent
> (ou doublé)



Une pointe de nostalgie ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une pointe de nostalgie ?


 
Il ne te dira pas quel film "hot" il a regardé hier soir


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il ne te dira pas quel film "hot" il a regardé hier soir


oh si , je peux
video d'un  duo entre deux piliers-mâles- de macg
pas "hot-hot" mais ...
Tous les anciens la connaissent ( y en a toute une serie sur tutube)
 et celle là a été repostée il y a peu, très peu


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Juin 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> la femme ?&#8230;
> 
> 
> _je sors&#8230; peut-être&#8230;
> _



Amok et moi avons déjà répondu ça, espèce de copieur.
Et nous, on est pas sorti. On assume.


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il ne te dira pas quel film "hot" il a regardé hier soir



Personnellement, j'ai regardé "Oui-Oui ne veut pas se coucher".

Frissons garantis.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2008)

je confirme
Torride


----------



## OuiOui (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai regardé "Oui-Oui ne veut pas se coucher".
> 
> Frissons garantis.


C'est du pipi de chat par rapport à "Martine à la plage"


----------



## Nephou (13 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Amok et moi avons déjà répondu ça, espèce de copieur.
> Et nous, on est pas sorti. On assume.


Même temps à rester trop longtemps on sengourdit pis ça doit pas être pratique pour aller au taf ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2008)

Avec toutes vos conneries, j'ai passé commande mais j'ai confondu le tube de lubrifiant avec le tube de superglu qui traînait sur la table....
Je fais comment pour aller bosser maintenant ? hein ! je fais comment ??????????


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juin 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec toutes vos conneries, j'ai passé commande mais j'ai confondu le tube de lubrifiant avec le tube de superglu qui traînait sur la table....
> Je fais comment pour aller bosser maintenant ? hein ! je fais comment ??????????



Tu mets de l'alcool à 90°C dessus  et tu chauffes un peu avec un briquet


----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Juin 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec toutes vos conneries, j'ai passé commande mais j'ai confondu le tube de lubrifiant avec le tube de superglu qui traînait sur la table....
> Je fais comment pour aller bosser maintenant ? hein ! je fais comment ??????????



Toutes mes condoléances !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juin 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec toutes vos conneries, j'ai passé commande mais j'ai confondu le tube de lubrifiant avec le tube de superglu qui traînait sur la table....
> Je fais comment pour aller bosser maintenant ? hein ! je fais comment ??????????



:love: Tu joues à Zizitop en fixant une guitare dessus  :love:


----------



## katelijn (13 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :love: Tu joues à Zizitop en fixant une guitare dessus  :love:



Sur qu'en tant que freelance ça fait de la pub !!:love:


----------



## tantoillane (13 Juin 2008)

Ca fait longtemps que j'étais pas passé sur un fil du bar, en fin de compte ça détend le soir à 23 heures de lire vos conneries (et c'est tout ce que je fais,  ....).

Continuez comme ça, 
@+


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec toutes vos conneries, j'ai passé commande mais j'ai confondu le tube de lubrifiant avec le tube de superglu qui traînait sur la table....
> Je fais comment pour aller bosser maintenant ? hein ! je fais comment ??????????



Tu devais aller bosser à cette heure-ci ? :mouais:

Je ne vois qu'un truc vu ta situation géographique : t'appelles Foguenne, il t'amène ses sangsues ou ses asticots, avec un peu de chance, tu te retrouveras briqué comme un sou neuf 

(En plus, c'est l'occasion pour Foguenne de réaliser un reportage photo extraordinaire, il va encore avoir de l'avancement )


----------



## divoli (14 Juin 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec toutes vos conneries, j'ai passé commande mais j'ai confondu le tube de lubrifiant avec le tube de superglu qui traînait sur la table....
> Je fais comment pour aller bosser maintenant ? hein ! je fais comment ??????????


Pour un type qui en plus fonctionne au Viagra©, tu fais fort. 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu mets de l'alcool à 90°C dessus  et tu chauffes un peu avec un briquet


Tiens, ça me rappelle la banane flambée que l'on propose dans certains restaurants chinois.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2008)

...et pour ceux que la nature n'aurait pas gâtés outre mesure, je conseillerais d'utiliser une simple bouteille de bière (vide de préférence !:rateau - j'ai essayé mad: ... ouais ! je sais !) ... et c'est à ce moment que j'ai inventé l'expression : "prendre une bière bien flesh !" ... :love::love:
...l'âge n'arrange rien en ce qui me concerne...:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2008)

A ce compte si on donne dans les fiches " Elle" de l'onanisme tendance  bricolage
dans certains cas le bouchon de tube de rouge à lèvres suffit ( parfois amplement)
Les concernés en ont certainement chez eux
En particulier  consecutivement à leurs lamentables  séquences en boucle avec certains phrasés reccurents . par exemple:
_"Pourquoi tu répètes sans cesse j'aurai pas du reprendre de ces mojitos? Quoi? tu pars déjà? Pourquoi tu ricanes?On se revoit quand? C'est quoi cette tête que tu fais?Mais répooooonds   _
et le classique rush sur le palier, cage d'escalier 
_hé t'as oublié ton rouge à lèvres"_


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...et pour ceux que la nature n'aurait pas gâtés outre mesure, je conseillerais d'utiliser une simple bouteille de bière (vide de préférence !:rateau



GENRE UNE CHIMAY BLEUE ?? :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2008)

Je ne suis plus passé au bar depuis bien longtemps, je vois que ça ne change pas trop.
C'est bien, un îlot stable, isolé du monde. 

A part çà, je savoure un petit Orval bien agréable.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Ah part ça je crois que tu es le seul à avoir vu le lien  Ou alors ils sont trop timides


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah part ça je crois que tu es le seul à avoir vu le lien  Ou alors ils sont trop timides



C'est pas vrai... Une bonne bière Belge : y'a qu'ça d'vrai ! 

Mais Chuuuut ! C'est un secret !


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juin 2008)

Sur le même sujet, je pense qu'il serait approprié que, tous autant que nous sommes, nous retrouvions un grand esprit de ferveur militante....


http://www.masturbateforpeace.com/


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juin 2008)

Mouai, bref, c'est vraiment un fil de branleurs donc...


----------



## PO_ (18 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh y en a plein des scenes assez "hot" dans des films faits par des stars
> maintenant c'est si different
> entre l'auto censure et marketing ( titiller mais pas choquer le marché) et gestion d'image de stars ( ou pseudos stars) fait que c'est moins fréquent
> (ou doublé)


C'est même pire que de l'autocensure, je pense que c'est de la censure tout simplement. 

Si dans les années 80 le cinéma américain, nous soûlait grave avec des scènes de C*l à tout bout de champ, dans des films où ça ne s'imposait pas vraiment, maintenant, c'est machine arrière toute !, on ne voit quasiment même plus un sein. Les (Amé)ricains sont en train de devenir aussi pudibonds, puritains que des grenouilles de bénitiers octogénaires et vieilles filles. ! 

Je ne sais plus j'avais lu un truc de ce genre, mais c'est quasiment vrai : 

"Si dans une scène vous voyez une main qui caresse un sein, le film sera interdit au moins de 16 ans, par contre un film dans lequel une main coupera un sein sera tout public !"


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2008)

c'est plus subtil
il y a surtout de l'auto censure des studios
car il y a une étrange instance (MPAA) qui s'est arrogé des pouvoirs énormes ( depuis la classification jusqu'à " conseils appuyés"  de "remontage-edit", ils ont même pas vraiment besoin de se justifier )
La majorité des studios fait dans le préventif car une "erreur"( aux yeux de MPAA)  peut flinguer un film avant même sa sortie  par divers moyens dont de très pernicieux

Ensuite il y a effectivement le social+ marketing


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2008)

Nan, mais...
On s'en branle.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2008)

tu t'en branles
( certainement un des rares à etre exciter sexuellement par la MPAA, faut le faire )


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2008)

Ils pourraient essayer de biaiser (j'ai bien dit biaiser )

A la grande époque du code Hayes, c'était à qui ferait la nique (re ) à la censure. Voir les dialogues de Ben-hur, certains l'aiment chaud, et tant d'autres


Mais on sort du sujet, la...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2008)

Oh ca biaise dans tous les coins 

tiens je me demande quel est le mot contextuel choisi par le robot de pub

regardez ce qu'il y a en dessous

si ca change c'est ca


----------



## teo (20 Juin 2008)

Je vois pas, j'ai adblockPlus


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2008)

Encore un machin sessuel usb?


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juin 2008)

Au fait, il est sans phtalates, ce sextoy masturbatoire ? :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2008)

Ptain, ça devient vraiment Hot MacG...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2008)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri

je suis sur que tu attends la version USB a brancher sur ton mac


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> jaipatoukompri
> 
> je suis sur que tu attends la version USB a brancher sur ton mac



Why not en effet


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais:




lol

dans le meme genre, en ce moment, y a une affiche Orange pour l'offre Musique max, on voit 6 noirs en train de s'enfiler


----------



## jennyfer1154 (27 Décembre 2011)

Si vous recherchez des masturbateur pour homme je peux vous conseiller la *boutique coquine* que j'utilise. Les sextoys que j'achete pour ma femme sont de qualité.



Il est trop beau celui là, je le laisse ! (sans le lien)


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2011)




----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2011)

Jennyfer, je croyais que c'était des fringues pour pisseuses - si la rumeur se répand qu'en fait, ils font du sex-toy pour hommes, ça va rameuter du baveu dans les boutiques !

'fin, j'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2011)

Comment ai-je pu rater ce fil ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2011)

Tu as usé tous tes sextoys ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu as usé tous tes sextoys ?



Non, moi je me marie avec...


----------



## Madalvée (27 Décembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas parce que marie fait tout qu'il ne faut rien faire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2011)

et vice versa.


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2011)

Est-ce que chez Sex-Toys'R'Sex-Us ils vendent des masturbateurs pour homme Star-War ?


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et vice versa.



69


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2011)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Il est trop beau celui là, je le laisse ! (sans le lien)



T'aimes pas le SM


----------



## Madalvée (27 Décembre 2011)

Les temps deviennent durs, finies les PIP et molo sur le malaxage des prothèses


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2011)

Pfffffffff !!! Quand je pense qu'il fut un temps, j'utilisais la connexion Firewire de mon iBook G3 (private joke !:rateau ... Mais où va t'on ?????


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2011)

sinon pour fourrer, rien ne vaut un bon vieil opossum !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> sinon pour fourrer, rien ne vaut un bon vieil opossum !


Tu l'as dit, vieux connaisseur ! ... et si on ouvrait une boutique spécialisée... (Opposex, par exemple !) ???:rateau:
Je fournis les opposums et tu fais les démonstrations style Genius bar !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------

Et comme en ces temps-ci on est en pleine pénurie d'opossums, Kernic a réussi à se taper un caribou oublié par le Père Noël ! 






Sacré Kernic va ! :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2011)

ouais, enfin, pour fourrer un caribou, faut être en forme&#8230; ça envoie du bois un Caribou !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ouais, enfin, pour fourrer un caribou, faut être en forme ça envoie du bois un Caribou !


Faut savoir aussi que Kernic est resté près de 5 ans dans mon tiroir ... à peine sorti, il n'a pas pu se maîtriser et a sauté sur tout ce qui bougeait !
Même moi, j'ai bougé au mauvais moment !:rose:
:love:


----------



## Nexka (28 Décembre 2011)

Dis Grug?  C'est toi qui a déplacé le post de Jenny ici?  Oui c'est lui même qui est venu poster directement dans ce fil?? :hein:


----------



## JPTK (28 Décembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


>



*HI HI HI mon sujet !! * :love:

Et depuis je l'ai acheté j'étais trop curieux !!! :love:

Bah c'est pas mal hein, ça dépanne bien disons (et encore, c'est plutôt ludique quoi disons, ça change !) et oui c'est plutôt pas mal réaliste, ça m'a rappelé ma petite nièce :rose: 

Il était bien ce sujet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai tout relu du coup !


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Décembre 2011)

là; je dois dire que ce fil était un summum.

Merci à vous tous.


----------

